# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ورودی های 94 دانشگاه حکیم سبزواری

## آقای خاص

همه کسانی که دانشگاه حکیم سبزواری قبول شدند اعلام حضور کنند

----------

